# Vik Duality 7 Transcendence: Expected Price, Alternatives?



## bubingaisgod (Feb 27, 2019)

I am looking to buy a high quality 7 string. I currently own a RG7321 (my workhorse for the last 8 years), and a USA Jackson CB sig, which is VERY nice, but the neck radius and scale aren't optimal for me personally. My budget is high, up to $4.5k, but I am not dead set on spending that much.

I've been looking around and doing a lot of research, and found a Vic, which looks pretty great.
It's astronomically expensive though, so all homophobic stuff aside (I am aware), what should I expect to pay for one of these, and please feel free to offer your opinions in general about quality and playability, as well as opinions on alternatives. I doubt I will get my hands on many of the finer instruments to play ahead of time, so I'll take any personal experiences I can in mind and take my time making the best decision possible. I thought about the J Custom, but fuck vines lol.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 27, 2019)

The most disturbing thing about ViK guitars is that it took the homophobic bullshit to be the straw that broke the camel's back. 

Buying used is a *totally* different story, but there are many noted instances of finish cracks developing and the like. Also many stories about fantastic guitars. Depending on how much you trust the seller it's pretty much still a dice roll. 

Whether or not you wanna spend that much money on a dice roll is up to you.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Feb 27, 2019)

That is the kind of opinion I'm happily taking into consideration, and why I will take some time here to see what exists. 
They want $4,500 for this, and I have no baseline to go off, other than a few youtube videos where someone played one.
I don't know what they sold for new, or what their value is now.


----------



## narad (Feb 27, 2019)

Never trust the seller when it comes to Viks.

From a playability and sound perspective, I think they're great. One of my favorite 7-string neck carves. And rosewood + korina is a great combo that is hard to find elsewhere. The Vikups are very ToneZone-y, which I like too.

From a crafsmanship pov, meh. Definitely feels handmade and not in a good way. You're safer with that one since it's a natural finish so no risk of orange peel, fog, and other finish issues with lacquer, but in that range there's tons of totally flawless builders. It's a crap-shoot: the super nice caprices are..super nice. And pricey. I'm happy with mine though. The sort of standard dualities I'd probably want to see in person before committing, and even then I don't think it's necessarily worth it.

That one in particular I think I've seen listed for sale for a good chunk less. I probably wouldn't buy it for anything above $3500. Flat-out think my J-custom was probably better than all the dualities, and fortunately had no vines.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Feb 27, 2019)

I would buy a J Custom in a heartbeat if it weren't for the vines(at the right price). 
Slap a set of Aftermaths in and done. I don't for the life of me know why they don't make
a few runs with dots for the vine haters. There are so many people I've seen over the years who
would buy one except it has plants growing out of it. Actually I just saw a thread here a few minutes ago
where Axe Palace was offering an RG7527 J Custom and it had dots. But it was $4k, I don't know if I would
spend that much on a J Custom.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Feb 27, 2019)

Pitbullaudio had a very nice Duvell Elite listed, pricey but beautiful with a birdseye maple fretboard. 
Contacted them yesterday and they said it was out of stock, and since the Duvell Elite is discontinued
it would be difficult to find one spec'd out exactly how I want it.


----------



## narad (Feb 27, 2019)

bubingaisgod said:


> I would buy a J Custom in a heartbeat if it weren't for the vines(at the right price).
> Slap a set of Aftermaths in and done. I don't for the life of me know why they don't make
> a few runs with dots for the vine haters. There are so many people I've seen over the years who
> would buy one except it has plants growing out of it. Actually I just saw a thread here a few minutes ago
> ...








https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop3940/DS05022286/


----------



## bubingaisgod (Feb 27, 2019)

How would one order from a store like this?


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 27, 2019)

bubingaisgod said:


> Pitbullaudio had a very nice Duvell Elite listed, pricey but beautiful with a birdseye maple fretboard.
> Contacted them yesterday and they said it was out of stock, and since the Duvell Elite is discontinued
> it would be difficult to find one spec'd out exactly how I want it.


I think you're mistaken. The elites aren't going anywhere....they are discontinuing their standard duvells.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Feb 27, 2019)

You're right, on a more thorough check it looks like just the standard is discontinued. 
That's good news, it's definitely a guitar I'm very interested in.


----------



## Casper777 (Feb 27, 2019)

I paid my Vik Transcendance new around 4'000... I'm lucky because it's really flawless and it plays and sounds great.

I know they can sell at pretty crazy prices and was offered 5'000 to sell mine... I refused


----------



## narad (Feb 27, 2019)

bubingaisgod said:


> How would one order from a store like this?



Not exactly sure, but plenty of en-speaking dudes seem to manage it. Probably just try google-translating the page and clicking through the "buy" buttons.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 27, 2019)

Personally, I think you're insane for thinking of spending $4,500 on a guitar without trying it first. You already have a nice Jackson, but if you're picky about the neck shape and fretboard radius, then you REALLY need to try lots of guitars before making a decision. There's absolutely no way to tell whether the Vik will have a neck shape you enjoy or not.

Also, for that sort of money, there are any number of custom shops which will build you exactly the guitar you want, with the exact neck profile you want.

Just my thought anyway


----------



## narad (Feb 27, 2019)

Basically the only people I would recommend to buy Vik guitars are people who look at the designs just feel the look especially jives with them. If you you think a j-custom and duality are about equally cool-looking, or you don't care how things look, by all means, get the j-custom.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 27, 2019)

bubingaisgod said:


> How would one order from a store like this?



A lot of those Japanese retailers have ebay stores so it's easy enough to contact them through those. Ishibashi will be able to help you I'd say:

http://www.ebaystores.com/Ishibashi-Music


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 27, 2019)

Order a Padalka Space 7. You can get whatever specs you want, with looks similar to the VIK, and it’ll be under your budget.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 27, 2019)

Viks are personally not worth the 4 - 5k range they command, I had a Duality Quilt Top 6 and while it was fantastic it wouldn't break my top 5 in any way shape or form.

Binding wasn't seamlessly joined around the sharper bits of headstock properly, fretwork was certainly not the best I'd ever played, and the Vikups are an absolute shrill mess IMO. I tried 3 sets of pickups in it before I ended up selling it off 2 - 3 years ago, I've tried Narad's Viks and his Caprice is very nice. But unless not a single other instrument design does anything for you and you HAVE to have a Vik, you can not only do better for the exact same cost, I'd argue you can find equally as nice instruments for far less.

There's basically far less value to be had by buying a Vik in comparison to what the market has available at the moment, save yourself a thousand for something else and get a great instrument elsewhere.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Feb 28, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> Order a Padalka Space 7. You can get whatever specs you want, with looks similar to the VIK, and it’ll be under your budget.
> 
> View attachment 67353
> 
> View attachment 67354




Wow, that is a very interesting looking instrument. I will definitely check them out.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 28, 2019)

i have a vik. i love it but the finish job sucked. i just had the clear coat refinished, outside of the finish job, crafted extremely well as otherwise.


----------



## I play music (Feb 28, 2019)

bubingaisgod said:


> I am looking to buy a high quality 7 string. I currently own a RG7321 (my workhorse for the last 8 years), and a USA Jackson CB sig, which is VERY nice, but the neck radius and scale aren't optimal for me personally.


What scale length are you looking for then? 673 mm, 686 mm, multiscale, ...?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 28, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> Order a Padalka Space 7. You can get whatever specs you want, with looks similar to the VIK, and it’ll be under your budget.


I'd heard of Padalka before, but honestly I don't think I'd seen any of their instruments. Not gonna lie, the Space model does it for me, especially with the X+Y headstock:


----------



## noise in my mind (Feb 28, 2019)

Check out Vigier 7 strings


----------



## Xaios (Feb 28, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> Check out Vigier 7 strings


And don't judge the quality of the instruments based on the hideousness of their website.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 28, 2019)

Xaios said:


> I'd heard of Padalka before, but honestly I don't think I'd seen any of their instruments. Not gonna lie, the Space model does it for me, especially with the X+Y headstock:


I’ve never played a better built instrument. I’m sure there are some out there on par; but I can almost guarantee you wouldn’t be disappointed if you had one built. He opened his 2019 que maybe 2 weeks ago. It could already be full, but you never know.


----------



## noise in my mind (Feb 28, 2019)

Xaios said:


> And don't judge the quality of the instruments based on the hideousness of their website.



Lol, yeah their website screams 1999


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 28, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> Lol, yeah their website screams 1999


But loads like a champ.


----------



## Avedas (Feb 28, 2019)

+1 for Padalka Space. I'll hopefully be ordering one in the next year or two if I can come up with a design I really want.


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2019)

Xaios said:


> I'd heard of Padalka before, but honestly I don't think I'd seen any of their instruments. Not gonna lie, the Space model does it for me, especially with the X+Y headstock:



That headstock just fixed my only qualms about that model.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE (Feb 28, 2019)

Axe Palace has a vine-less j.custom RG7527 right now, easy peasy.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 28, 2019)

The906 said:


> But loads like a champ.


Vigier: Great guitars, and our website will load even if you connect to the internet through a modem made of smoke signals.



narad said:


> That headstock just fixed my only qualms about that model.


Same. Their version of the Blackmachine/Skervesen-stocks (not that it's my favorite style to begin with) are a bit too chunky for my taste, like if someone took a scroll saw to the inside curve of a WG587 headstock and made it pointier but kept the fundamental shape. The asymmetrical non-inline headstock fixes it admirably.


----------



## Ziricote (Mar 1, 2019)

Casper777 said:


> I paid my Vik Transcendance new around 4'000... I'm lucky because it's really flawless and it plays and sounds great.
> 
> I know they can sell at pretty crazy prices and was offered 5'000 to sell mine... I refused


WTF in USD because i ask Vik about NAMM build and he want $6000 USD for the guitar. 

OP if i had money I would buy the guitar for 4500 if it has rosewood neck? What are pickups? If you buy please post reviews here. Or tell us what you go with


----------



## bubingaisgod (Mar 1, 2019)

I play music said:


> What scale length are you looking for then? 673 mm, 686 mm, multiscale, ...?



I would be happy with 26.5" to 27" scale, and a neck contour similar to the RG7321, I like a somewhat flat backing.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Mar 1, 2019)

Ziricote said:


> WTF in USD because i ask Vik about NAMM build and he want $6000 USD for the guitar.
> 
> OP if i had money I would buy the guitar for 4500 if it has rosewood neck? What are pickups? If you buy please post reviews here. Or tell us what you go with




I have a lot to think about, and as I said before I'm going to take my time with this, but I will come back and let you know what I choose, how much I spent, and why I chose it. I'm seriously considering one of the Padalka Space 7 builds. The build quality LOOKS very high. I do not by any means know how that translates to playability and actual quality, but if it plays how it looks I would be very happy owning one of these. I keep considering in my mind trying a multi-scale setup, but I have yet to play one. If I can find one in a store (which doesn't look promising where I live), I could make that decision more soundly. But it REALLY would be insane to buy a custom instrument and go multiscale without knowing how that feels ahead of time.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Mar 1, 2019)

DEUCE SLUICE said:


> Axe Palace has a vine-less j.custom RG7527 right now, easy peasy.



I bought a $2000 guitar off Reverb from him awhile back, and it had some problems, neck issues, buzzing and action, 
I had it checked by a very reputable tech in Tampa who wasn't able to get it set up without significant problems. 
We went back and forth about it and he didn't want to allow a return, and I got pretty pissed, so I don't know if he would do business with me again. 
I honestly don't think he is a bad guy at all, I would probably give them another chance.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 1, 2019)

The Vik 7 I owned was easily one of the best guitars I've ever played. Really thick tone across the board and the bridge pickup was better than anything any of the big guys have made when it comes to balancing tight lows and smooth high strings. I sold it cause the build process was a nightmare and made it hard to enjoy the instrument. 

I'm not sure how well they sell now but you could always buy it and sell it on if you don't like it.


----------



## Casper777 (Mar 1, 2019)

Can confirm that Padalka are insanely well built guitars... Own a Neptune and a Saturn and those play and sound just awesome. 

Clearly a notch higher of the ViK!


----------



## narad (Mar 1, 2019)

bubingaisgod said:


> I'm seriously considering one of the Padalka Space 7 builds. The build quality LOOKS very high. I do not by any means know how that translates to playability and actual quality, but if it plays how it looks I would be very happy owning one of these.



It translates. Trust me.


----------



## GXPO (Mar 1, 2019)

Oh my.. I always forget about Padalka

http://padalka-guitars.com/portfolio-items/neptune-7-162/


----------



## Casper777 (Mar 1, 2019)

GXPO said:


> Oh my.. I always forget about Padalka
> 
> http://padalka-guitars.com/portfolio-items/neptune-7-162/



Hey this is the twin sister of mine...

http://padalka-guitars.com/portfolio-items/neptune-149/

This guitar is a pure piece of art! sounds awesome, I live those Fokin pickups!!


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 1, 2019)

Xaios said:


> I'd heard of Padalka before, but honestly I don't think I'd seen any of their instruments. Not gonna lie, the Space model does it for me, especially with the X+Y headstock:



Wow. That is an amazing shape and headstock.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 1, 2019)

blows my mind that people are like "yeah the guy's a bigot but his guitars are really cool so whatever"


----------



## DickyTripleD (Mar 1, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> blows my mind that people are like "yeah the guy's a bigot but his guitars are really cool so whatever"



It's kind of how a free market works. I won't buy from him in the hopes he goes out of business for that reason (and all of his shady as hell business practices), but I can't stop anyone else from buying them.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah I understand how capitalism work, thanks


----------



## DickyTripleD (Mar 1, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> Yeah I understand how capitalism work, thanks



Calm down, bud. Just trying to play Devil's Advocate.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah for sure, it's a real turnoff. Hence the "Alternatives?" portion of the title lol...
The more I look at these Padalka guitars, the more GAS'd up I get about them. 
I'd say the thread has taken a welcome turn towards this. I thank all who have taken the time
to offer their opinions, honestly I would not have known about some of these builders had you not helped out.


----------



## JSanta (Mar 1, 2019)

If I was in the market for a Padalka, I would snag this one right now: https://reverb.com/item/14482899-padalka-guitars-space-7-no-136


----------



## bubingaisgod (Mar 1, 2019)

I think I'm going to grab this. 
Just seeing if the guy can list on eBay so I can use monthly payments in Paypal.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Mar 1, 2019)

Yep he is making a listing for me, I should have confirmation in a few minutes!


----------



## bubingaisgod (Mar 1, 2019)

Pulled the trigger. That was a great find dude. 
The scale, fretboard material, top, pretty much exactly what I was looking for.
Can't thank you enough dude. I cannot wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## JSanta (Mar 1, 2019)

bubingaisgod said:


> Pulled the trigger. That was a great find dude.
> The scale, fretboard material, top, pretty much exactly what I was looking for.
> Can't thank you enough dude. I cannot wait to get my hands on this.



Reverb is your friend and enemy 

Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## ramses (Mar 1, 2019)

OK, that's it. I'm getting a Padalka.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Mar 1, 2019)

I was up all night doing research on Padalka and these are very high quality guitars. 
They have a nice video showing some of their building process as well, gotta admit it won me over.


----------



## bubingaisgod (Mar 1, 2019)

ramses said:


> OK, that's it. I'm getting a Padalka.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice score!!!


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2019)

ramses said:


> OK, that's it. I'm getting a Padalka.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 1, 2019)

If I had the money I'd get a Padalka instantly!
There is a Padalka threat somewhere here and it's pure porn. Simon seems to be one of the most skilled luthiers right now and on top of that he has the business side down 
I'm sure you would be very happy with one


----------



## narad (Mar 1, 2019)

Damn, I was on the "you should get a Padalka" side of things based on my previous Padalka experience, and I half-talked myself into need another Padalka.


----------



## I play music (Mar 2, 2019)

bubingaisgod said:


> I would be happy with 26.5" to 27" scale, and a neck contour similar to the RG7321, I like a somewhat flat backing.


Don't know about the neck contour but Arisitides 070 might be another option out there along many others like the already mentioned Padalka.


----------



## strangers (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats on the guitar. I'm on my second Padalka order right now. I had a space 7 built last year, and I'm certain you'll be happy with the purchase. The quality is unreal, they are beautiful guitars, and Simon is someone that you can support without any moral qualms. 

Pics of mine:

https://imgur.com/a/EMP1WTo


----------



## bubingaisgod (Mar 3, 2019)

strangers said:


> Congrats on the guitar. I'm on my second Padalka order right now. I had a space 7 built last year, and I'm certain you'll be happy with the purchase. The quality is unreal, they are beautiful guitars, and Simon is someone that you can support without any moral qualms.
> 
> Pics of mine:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EMP1WTo




Wow, congrats to you as well. I'm very excited. The instrument ended up being in Russia still,
I guess Red Dragon kind of middle mans for them, and then Padalka ships the instrument. 
I didn't expect that as the listing said it was in North Carolina, but I'm ok with it. 
Something to remember for anyone ordering from the US dealer in the future though. 

It should get here before March 15th, still way faster than a custom order


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2019)

^^ Red Dragon is super shady. Wish Padalka wasn't in with him -- I mean, surely Padalka can post his own Reverb ads.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 3, 2019)

That's odd, I always though the instrument was already in the states to make it easier for US buyers like what destroy all guitars do.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 4, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> blows my mind that people are like "yeah the guy's a bigot but his guitars are really cool so whatever"



I mean, it's not exactly relevant to whether he makes a nice guitar, is it?

(The shabby craftsmanship, failing to fulfil orders, and generally running a terrible business is relevant though)



strangers said:


> Simon is someone that you can support without any moral qualms.



Putin has a very high approval rating. It is especially high in the Krasnodar region where Padalka guitars is based.

And the tax Simon pays goes directly to funding the Russian government short-range missile programs, soldiers' holidays in Ukraine, taking out ads on Facebook etc

That's arguably worse than supporting a Polish guy who made an off-colour comment on Facebook 

Personally, I'd leave all aspects of morality out of guitar-buying decisions


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> ^^ Red Dragon is super shady. Wish Padalka wasn't in with him -- I mean, surely Padalka can post his own Reverb ads.



They're not that shady, I was offered by one of their employees to have some guitars I was selling at the time to be on consignment with them and I'm sure they offer that to certain dealers on instocks. No harm in that in any way if it ends up selling through RDG even if it costs the manufacturer a nominal fee, Padalka clearly saw merit in extending their reach through this.


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> They're not that shady, I was offered by one of their employees to have some guitars I was selling at the time to be on consignment with them and I'm sure they offer that to certain dealers on instocks. No harm in that in any way if it ends up selling through RDG even if it costs the manufacturer a nominal fee, Padalka clearly saw merit in extending their reach through this.



I'm not saying the idea of consignment is shady. I'm saying Red Dragon Guitars is a shady dealer.


----------



## Casper777 (Mar 4, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> I mean, it's not exactly relevant to whether he makes a nice guitar, is it?
> 
> (The shabby craftsmanship, failing to fulfil orders, and generally running a terrible business is relevant though)
> 
> ...



Do you really prefer supporting the red head dumbhead with US taxes?! well guess you're good to build your own guitars yourself if you think that way...


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

So I was at work today and I get a phone call, which is weird because basically no one in Japan knows my new number, and I silence it and check it under the desk (in a meeting), it's:







Uh oh, but fair enough. I didn't state the reasons I made the above comments about them. So I can understand some reaching out.

There's actually reasons I didn't want to pull the details in. The super sketchy things are not my personal experiences, but those of multiple forum and dealer friends that have chatted to me about RDG, so I don't want to drag them into it. So instead I wanted to mention just the sketch things I saw. These were mostly about false claims about being authorized dealers for things, but it's not like I jot this down in a notebook and I don't remember the exact brands this this had involved, so I wanted to double check before I replied -- pinged a couple guys just to double-check my facts before replying to him, but with the timezones, but haven't heard back yet.

Pop on home, get off the train, what's on my phone?






Don't threaten random people, please. Padalka Guitars are amazing, but buying from this guy? At your own risk.

(picture is of my above comment)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2019)

Yikes. 

How does anyone, in 2019, think this is a good idea? 

Like, I have no idea who/what Red Dragon Guitars was before this, but I'm now sure that I want absolutely nothing to do with them. Ever. 

Some people's children.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

What an excellent idea! What harm could that POSSIBLY do?!


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have no idea who/what Red Dragon Guitars was before this



NAMM top 100 dealer, obvs


----------



## xzacx (Mar 4, 2019)

For what it’s worth, something about them has always rubbed me the wrong way and I decided on my own they weren’t a retailer I was interested in dealing with. Couple that with their far-fetched pricing, and it’s easy enough to just ignore them.

RDG, if you’d like to make me any threats, feel free to PM for my contact info.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 4, 2019)

How can anyone think that's a proper reaction to what comes down to forum banter and rumors? Really weird overreaction :/


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 4, 2019)

Casper777 said:


> Do you really prefer supporting the red head dumbhead with US taxes?! well guess you're good to build your own guitars yourself if you think that way...



Hence my point about not bringing morality into guitar-buying decisions.

(Though, for the record, I do personally think Putin is worse, yes)



narad said:


> So I was at work today and I get a phone call, which is weird because basically no one in Japan knows my new number, and I silence it and check it under the desk (in a meeting), it's:
> 
> 
> Uh oh, but fair enough. I didn't state the reasons I made the above comments about them. So I can understand some reaching out.
> ...



Wow. I've seen Red Dragon Guitars all over Reverb, but now I DEFINITELY won't be ever buying from Red Dragon Guitars. That is definitely some shady business practice by Red Dragon Guitars. I wouldn't trust Red Dragon Guitars after seeing their owner threatening people because of Internet postings. I just can't believe that the owner of Red Dragon Guitars would threaten people in such a shady, sketchy manner.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2019)

Don't do business with Red Dragon Guitars. Noted.


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 4, 2019)

I wonder if I could make a living telling these sorts of people "Don't dignify that with a response"


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> So I was at work today and I get a phone call, which is weird because basically no one in Japan knows my new number, and I silence it and check it under the desk (in a meeting), it's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason all I know is I have never spoken to you ever. You bash my company with no warrant. All of the brand and builders we sell we are authorized dealers form. Why are you hating?


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> So I was at work today and I get a phone call, which is weird because basically no one in Japan knows my new number, and I silence it and check it under the desk (in a meeting), it's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> So I was at work today and I get a phone call, which is weird because basically no one in Japan knows my new number, and I silence it and check it under the desk (in a meeting), it's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So whats does us being authorized dealers or not have to do with you? You never have tried to buy anything from me the last 5 years of being in business .


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> I wonder if I could make a living telling these sorts of people "Don't dignify that with a response"


He bashed me for no reason. I have a right to defend my self against some Nobody talking smack about me or any of the brands we carry.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

StevenC said:


> Don't do business with Red Dragon Guitars. Noted.


Fine if your gonna take Jasons side without even letting me respond to his commments.


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> He bashed me for no reason. I have a right to defend my self against some Nobody talking smack about me or any of the brands we carry.


Your response has, to an enormous degree, backed up his claims. If you'd just let it slide it would have just been another guy on another forum saying another thing about another guy.

By far the best way to cope with claims of being bad to deal with, is making sure you're good to deal with.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> Hence my point about not bringing morality into guitar-buying decisions.
> 
> (Though, for the record, I do personally think Putin is worse, yes)
> 
> ...


Not a threat. Just cant stand a bully


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> How can anyone think that's a proper reaction to what comes down to forum banter and rumors? Really weird overreaction :/


More like bullying from behind a computer


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Fine if your gonna take Jasons side without even letting me respond to his commments.


I wasn't taking narad's side. I was deciding not to do business with the idiot who threatens legal action for someone being mean on the internet.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

Well, bullying does imply a recurring nature, and it's typically directed at a weaker individual - why would someone's anecdotal statements justify threats of legal action?


----------



## ikarus (Mar 4, 2019)

edit: nevermind


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> He bashed me for no reason. I have a right to defend my self against some Nobody talking smack about me or any of the brands we carry.



Just my two cents, some things really aren't worth responding to because it generally gets spun into worse press than if nothing had happened and it was just silent murmurs valid or not. And if you did have to respond to him something along the lines of "Hey man, I saw you noted a negative experience on a community forum is there anything I can do to rectify this or clear up any misconceptions?" would have gone a long way vs the whole lawyer thing.

This is definitely one of those situations I would have just completely ignored man, at most 5 - 10 people would have wondered about Jason's post and now it's turned into the morning drama piece that dozens will come in to take a peek at what all the activity is about. Not worth it.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Your response has, to an enormous degree, backed up his claims. If you'd just let it slide it would have just been another guy on another forum saying another thing about another guy.
> 
> By far the best way to cope with claims of being bad to deal with, is making sure you're good to deal with.


I just want to sell cool guitars to cool people. I dont even know this guy.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

StevenC said:


> I wasn't taking narad's side. I was deciding not to do business with the idiot who threatens legal action for someone being mean on the internet.


I don't even know this guy making accusations


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Just my two cents, some things really aren't worth responding to because it generally gets spun into worse press than if nothing had happened and it was just silent murmurs valid or not. And if you did have to respond to him something along the lines of "Hey man, I saw you noted a negative experience on a community forum is there anything I can do to rectify this or clear up any misconceptions?" would have gone a long way vs the whole lawyer thing.
> 
> This is definitely one of those situations I would have just completely ignored man, at most 5 - 10 people would have wondered about Jason's post and now it's turned into the morning drama piece that dozens will come in to take a peek at what all the activity is about. Not worth it.


I agree. I should let go. Just cant stand a bully with no warrant makking crappt comments about me he doesnt even know me.


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Not a threat. Just cant stand a bully



Hey man, I get it to some extent because it's off-hand / anecdotal stuff. But I've heard you been acting pretty shitty to guys in the community, and while there's always uncertainty around what I hear from guys, your threatening messages to me were pretty-dead-on representative of what I've heard.

Regarding the sketchy stuff I had seen, and this is going back maybe 2 years ago, was that there were all these Red Dragon Guitars ads saying "we're authorized dealers" etc, of brands that don't seem to have dealers, and you were just selling used guitars. So like I said, I didn't write this stuff down, but just seeing if it's the same behavior with the current stock I'll just be direct and ask: Are you an authorized dealer for Aristides guitars? You get dealer pricing placing orders on new Aristides?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2019)

Homeslice, even if I thought Narad was completely and utterly wrong and knew for an absolute fact that you were a fine upstanding dealer, based on what was posted I still would never, ever want to work with you in a professional manner. 

You never go full ex-girlfriend/jilted lover.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

xzacx said:


> For what it’s worth, something about them has always rubbed me the wrong way and I decided on my own they weren’t a retailer I was interested in dealing with. Couple that with their far-fetched pricing, and it’s easy enough to just ignore them.
> 
> RDG, if you’d like to make me any threats, feel free to PM for my contact info.





prlgmnr said:


> Your response has, to an enormous degree, backed up his claims. If you'd just let it slide it would have just been another guy on another forum saying another thing about another guy.
> 
> By far the best way to cope with claims of being bad to deal with, is making sure you're good to deal with.


I agree. He provoked me. I dont even know him


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

xzacx said:


> For what it’s worth, something about them has always rubbed me the wrong way and I decided on my own they weren’t a retailer I was interested in dealing with. Couple that with their far-fetched pricing, and it’s easy enough to just ignore them.
> 
> RDG, if you’d like to make me any threats, feel free to PM for my contact info.





Flappydoodle said:


> Hence my point about not bringing morality into guitar-buying decisions.
> 
> (Though, for the record, I do personally think Putin is worse, yes)
> 
> ...


Just defending myself


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> So I was at work today and I get a phone call, which is weird because basically no one in Japan knows my new number, and I silence it and check it under the desk (in a meeting), it's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

And what a fine start to defending yourself that was - as Jon put it, don't ever go down that route. If the claims have no substance, then screw them, and if they do, showing outstanding customer support is far better for you than going after Jason threatening to lawyer up if he doesn't retract his statement, to be honest.

Now, I am quite interested in knowing whether you are an Aristides dealer in any official capacity as well.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

You instigated this by making comments about me and I do no even know you.


narad said:


> Hey man, I get it to some extent because it's off-hand / anecdotal stuff. But I've heard you been acting pretty shitty to guys in the community, and while there's always uncertainty around what I hear from guys, your threatening messages to me were pretty-dead-on representative of what I've heard.
> 
> Regarding the sketchy stuff I had seen, and this is going back maybe 2 years ago, was that there were all these Red Dragon Guitars ads saying "we're authorized dealers" etc, of brands that don't seem to have dealers, and you were just selling used guitars. So like I said, I didn't write this stuff down, but just seeing if it's the same behavior with the current stock I'll just be direct and ask: Are you an authorized dealer for Aristides guitars? You get dealer pricing placing orders on new Aristides?


Jason i sell 10k guitars a day and 1000s of happy clients. Dont hate on me because qd had a an ad wrong saying we were Aristides dealers we are not. Never have been. They dont have dealers and anyone who knows them know that. One of my associates had put in one listing that we were dealers and it was quickly corrected


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

You instigated this by making comments about me and I do no even know you.


Flappydoodle said:


> Hence my point about not bringing morality into guitar-buying decisions.
> 
> (Though, for the record, I do personally think Putin is worse, yes)
> 
> ...


Shady by defending myself?


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yikes.
> 
> How does anyone, in 2019, think this is a good idea?
> 
> ...


Just defending myself


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> You instigated this by making comments about me and I do no even know you.
> 
> Jason i sell 10k guitars a day and 1000s of happy clients. Dont hate on me because qd had a an ad wrong saying we were Aristides dealers we are not. Never have been. They dont have dealers and anyone who knows them know that. One of my associates had put in one listing that we were dealers and it was quickly corrected



Then you might be surprised by the extensive history and sold listings that appears when googling "Red Dragon Guitars is proud to be an authorized dealer for Aristides Guitars!"

Also I notice you're currently deleting all the very recent listings that have this phrase, but fortunately Google is still caching them as present at Feb 24, 2019.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

xzacx said:


> For what it’s worth, something about them has always rubbed me the wrong way and I decided on my own they weren’t a retailer I was interested in dealing with. Couple that with their far-fetched pricing, and it’s easy enough to just ignore them.
> 
> RDG, if you’d like to make me any threats, feel free to PM for my contact info.


For what it's worth I wouldn't sell you a pick. You dont even know me and all i have done is defend myself against a hater.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2019)

I think this guy needs a dealer account


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> ^^ Red Dragon is super shady. Wish Padalka wasn't in with him -- I mean, surely Padalka can post his own Reverb ads.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Your response has, to an enormous degree, backed up his claims. If you'd just let it slide it would have just been another guy on another forum saying another thing about another guy.
> 
> By far the best way to cope with claims of being bad to deal with, is making sure you're good to deal with.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Jason i sell 10k guitars a day and 1000s of happy clients.



You sell > 3.6M guitars per year? That is tremendous volume.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> Then you might be surprised by the extensive history and sold listings that appears when googling "Red Dragon Guitars is proud to be an authorized dealer for Aristides Guitars!"
> 
> Also I notice you're currently deleting all the very recent listings that have this phrase, but fortunately Google is still caching them as present at Feb 24, 2019.


Who cares? You on a witchhunt?


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Demiurge said:


> You sell > 3.6M guitars per year? That is tremendous volume.


Check out all the great reviews on reverb and ebay. Real customers.


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Who cares? You on a witchhunt?



If it wasn't clear, I've seen your ads pop up for years claiming you were an Aristides dealer and I always suspected you were lying. I never really was going to take the time to do the detective work, but push-come-to-shove, here we are.

And honestly, that's just what I observed. That's the tip of the iceberg with respect to what I've been told.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Your response has, to an enormous degree, backed up his claims. If you'd just let it slide it would have just been another guy on another forum saying another thing about another guy.
> 
> By far the best way to cope with claims of being bad to deal with, is making sure you're good to deal with.


Check out the 100s of review on my reverb store.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> If it wasn't clear, I've seen your ads pop up for years claiming you were an Aristides dealer and I always suspected you were lying. I never really was going to take the time to do the detective work, but push-come-to-shove, here we are.
> 
> And honestly, that's just what I observed. That's the tip of the iceberg with respect to what I've been told.


So all this has to do with Aristides? Ok then you can make sure to tell everyone this is not from personal experience buying from me. This is settled. I have guitara to sell and get shipped to many happy clients all over the world including Tokyo too


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

StevenC said:


> I think this guy needs a dealer account


Hook me up!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

Right, and this is why I asked. So that it is clear, I am both an endorser and a friend of the guys at Aristides, and while it's absolutely fine to order / get the one-offs / whatever and resell them, it is a different affair to say you're an authorized dealer, therefore intertwining their image with yours, which is quite definitely not alright if you aren't, as stated multiple times throughout these older Reverb ads.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> If it wasn't clear, I've seen your ads pop up for years claiming you were an Aristides dealer and I always suspected you were lying. I never really was going to take the time to do the detective work, but push-come-to-shove, here we are.
> 
> And honestly, that's just what I observed. That's the tip of the iceberg with respect to what I've been told.


I have been told you are shitstarter and look you proved yourself. All over one brand lol


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Hook me up!


http://sevenstring.org/account/upgrades


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> So all this has to do with Aristides? Ok then you can make sure to tell everyone this is not from personal experience buying from me. This is settled. I have guitara to sell and get shipped to many happy clients all over the world including Tokyo too



No dude, it's about integrity. Claiming to be an authorized dealer for a brand you are not affiliated with, *for years*, is shady. So therefore, I stand by my original claim that "Red Dragon is super shady". 

Clearly this was not a single accidental listing that was quickly corrected, as you claimed on the previous page, but a repetitive occurrence. And to be honest, Aristides wasn't even the brand I originally recall noticing this from.



jpugh said:


> I have been told you are shitstarter and look you proved yourself. All over one brand lol



Yea I got this weird quirk where I hate when companies lie about things.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Fred the Shred said:


> View attachment 67472
> 
> 
> Right, and this is why I asked. So that it is clear, I am both an endorser and a friend of the guys at Aristides, and while it's absolutely fine to order / get the one-offs / whatever and resell them, it is a different affair to say you're an authorized dealer, therefore intertwining their image with yours, which is quite definitely not alright if you aren't, as stated multiple times throughout these older Reverb ads.


I agree. I just said one of my associates had listed we were dealers and it has been corrected. All this hate over that?????


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Homeslice, even if I thought Narad was completely and utterly wrong and knew for an absolute fact that you were a fine upstanding dealer, based on what was posted I still would never, ever want to work with you in a professional manner.
> 
> You never go full ex-girlfriend/jilted lover.


Homeslice. Lol


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> No dude, it's about integrity. Claiming to be an authorized dealer for a brand you are not affiliated with, *for years*, is shady. So therefore, I stand by my original claim that "Red Dragon is super shady".
> 
> Clearly this was not a single accidental listing that was quickly corrected, as you claimed on the previous page, but a repetitive occurrence. And to be honest, Aristides wasn't even the brand I originally recall noticing this from.
> 
> ...


We had a deal with Aristides. Why are you so butthurt over it.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> ^^ Red Dragon is super shady. Wish Padalka wasn't in with him -- I mean, surely Padalka can post his own Reverb ads.


Jason you have made your point. I have to get back to selling guitars. Enjoy you day.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

You may have noticed that not once have I been accusatory or insulting throughout all this, so the "hate" bit is utterly unwarranted to begin with if you are directing it at me.

As for me being on the stern side, that should have been redacted ages ago and you know it. While I won't be going after you with pitchfork in hand, it is either a very intentional deception to improve credibility or a gross oversight that just sat there, and both have the result of misrepresenting Red Dragon Guitars's relationship with the company, which I'm sure you understand paints things in a bad light.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> We had a deal with Aristides. Why are you so butthurt over it.



Wait, so did you guys have a dealer arrangement or was it an employee who screwed up the listing by saying you had a dealer agreement?


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

Schrodinger's dealer.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wait, so did you guys have a dealer arrangement or was it an employee who screwed up the listing by saying you had a dealer agreement?


Both man. This is ludicrous to even be discussing. We sell around 2 Aristides a year out of 500 custom guitars from over 30 brands.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> Schrodinger's dealer.


Are you the dealer police? Jason find something else to bitch about. This is a waste of time.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wait, so did you guys have a dealer arrangement or was it an employee who screwed up the listing by saying you had a dealer agreement?


All I'm trying to is find out why Jason has a hard on for me? I dont eveb know the guy.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Both man. This is ludicrous to even be discussing. We sell around 2 Aristides a year out of 500 custom guitars from over 30 brands.


You just said you sold 10,000 guitars a day


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> ^^ Red Dragon is super shady. Wish Padalka wasn't in with him -- I mean, surely Padalka can post his own Reverb ads.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Both man. This is ludicrous to even be discussing. We sell around 2 Aristides a year out of 500 custom guitars from over 30 brands.



wat


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

StevenC said:


> You just said you sold 10,000 guitars a day


$10,000 usd worth a day. Check our reverb reviews as well.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> wat


Yeah. This whole deal with Jasons comments is a joke. He has never inquired about or bought anything from me in the past years of being in business.  I don't even know him.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> Schrodinger's dealer.


Funny guy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> He has never inquired about or bought anything from me in the past years of being in business.



I wonder why. 



> I don't even know him.



Which makes it even creepier/crazier how you reacted and got his number.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wait, so did you guys have a dealer arrangement or was it an employee who screwed up the listing by saying you had a dealer agreement?





MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes it even creepier/crazier how you reacted and got his number.


I dont have his number. Man you guys are taking this way out of context.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> $10,000 usd worth a day. Check our reverb reviews as well.


OOOOOOOOOH! I thought you meant 10k mol guitars


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> and got his number.



Turns out Facebook has a voice dial kind of thing.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> ^^ Red Dragon is super shady. Wish Padalka wasn't in with him -- I mean, surely Padalka can post his own Reverb ads.


To anyone seeing my response to this guy i dont even know!!! Check out our Reverb reviews from REAL customers. Not some bully on a forum page.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah, that's a Facebook call, which is slightly less creepy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> Turns out Facebook has a voice dial kind of thing.



Jeez, I'm so out of touch with social media. 

Either way, I don't think I've ever hunted someone down on the Book Face to be mad at in real time. Sounds wacko.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Fred the Shred said:


> Yeah, that's a Facebook call, which is slightly less creepy.


Hit the wrong damn button. Geeze you guys really need to get a life. Hating on me for what reason again?


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Jeez, I'm so out of touch with social media.
> 
> Either way, I don't think I've ever hunted someone down on the Book Face to be mad at in real time. Sounds wacko.



Yea, I'm not the kind of person you just call up on skype/FB/gchat,etc. Even if I know you, proper procedure is a text of like, "mind if I call you?"


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Jeez, I'm so out of touch with social media.
> 
> Either way, I don't think I've ever hunted someone down on the Book Face to be mad at in real time. Sounds wacko.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> Yea, I'm not the kind of person you just call up on skype/FB/gchat,etc. Even if I know you, proper procedure is a text of like, "mind if I call you?"


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> You provoked this whole thing. I hope you enjoy your 15 minutes of fame. Just plain hate.


Talk about being proper. Posting screenshots has to be biggest puss move ever.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> Turns out Facebook has a voice dial kind of thing.


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 4, 2019)

I keep seeing all this great advice like "let it go" and yet every time it's you saying it to someone else.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> Yea, I'm not the kind of person you just call up on skype/FB/gchat,etc. Even if I know you, proper procedure is a text of like, "mind if I call you?"


Your just the kind of person to make shiity comments behind a keyboard. Tough guy


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Talk about being proper. Posting screenshots has to be biggest puss move ever.



It's 2019. If you can't stop yourself from being a dick, don't be a dick in a medium that can be screenshotted or recorded.

Are we done here? You asked why I think you're a shady dealer, and now I've shown you why I think that in your (a) legal threat message to me, (b) lying about being an Aristides dealer in your ads, and (c) behavior in this thread and now. No one has to agree with me, but this is clearly why I believe you are a shady, shady dealer.



jpugh said:


> Your just the kind of person to make shiity comments behind a keyboard. Tough guy



I lift 10,000 weights a day.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> Yea, I'm not the kind of person you just call up on skype/FB/gchat,etc. Even if I know you, proper procedure is a text of like, "mind if I call you?"


I will make sure to take out a banner ad on the page and make sure you see it every day now. Anyone who has info on buying a banner ad please contact me. Thanks , Jon RDG


----------



## Cheap (Mar 4, 2019)

Yikes..


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> It's 2019. If you can't stop yourself from being a dick, don't be a dick in a medium that can be screenshotted or recorded.
> 
> Are we done here? You asked why I think you're a shady dealer, and now I've shown you why I think that in your (a) legal threat message to me, (b) lying about being an Aristides dealer in your ads, and (c) behavior in this thread and now. No one has to agree with me, but this is clearly why I believe you are a shady, shady dealer.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

You obviously have it out for me. Good luck!!!


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

its
Its 2019 dont be an assclown talking shit without expecting to be dealt with.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> I keep seeing all this great advice like "let it go" and yet every time it's you saying it to someone else.


Im done man. Waste of energy.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Hit the wrong damn button. Geeze you guys really need to get a life. Hating on me for what reason again?



You do enjoy playing the victim of some evil of internet scheme, I take it? It's also immensely amusing when, again, you can't really point out where my unbridled hatred is, seeing as I simply stated the obvious thus far, namely a dreadful choice of way to combat gossip (as you can tell from this thread alone) and misrepresentation of relationships with at least one company, which is also true.

By all means, if this is some sort of roleplay where I get to be the evil Sith Lord extolling the virtues of hate and anger, I'm all for it!


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Fred the Shred said:


> You do enjoy playing the victim of some evil of internet scheme, I take it? It's also immensely amusing when, again, you can't really point out where my unbridled hatred is, seeing as I simply stated the obvious thus far, namely a dreadful choice of way to combat gossip (as you can tell from this thread alone) and misrepresentation of relationships with at least one company, which is also true.
> 
> By all means, if this is some sort of roleplay where I get to be the evil Sith Lord extolling the virtues of hate and anger, I'm all for it!


Ha ha ha i agree. These forum are always entertaining. Least this took some heat off the Vik thread. How i got involved is beyond me. Not a victim just cant stand a bully behind a computer.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Im done man. Waste of energy.





jpugh said:


> Ha ha ha i agree. These forum are always entertaining. Least this took some heat off the Vik thread. How i got involved is beyond me. Not a victim just cant stand a bully behind a computer.



So close


----------



## ikarus (Mar 4, 2019)

ok so another dealer to go on the "no no list" for me, purely because of your behavior in this thread. Also please use multi quote replies, your posts induce eye cancer...


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

ikarus said:


> ok so another dealer to go on the "no no list" for me, purely because of your behavior in this thread. Also please use multi quote replies, your posts induce eye cancer...


Again last time. I'm just defending myself. Always two sides to tell.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> I will make sure to take out a banner ad on the page and make sure you see it every day now. Anyone who has info on buying a banner ad please contact me. Thanks , Jon RDG


My guy, it's 2019. No one's seen a banner ad in years.

Narad's old but I think he's good at computers.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

StevenC said:


> My guy, it's 2019. No one's seen a banner ad in years.


Yeah i agree waste of time. Reverb and our website reviews speak for themselves. Real customers with real money.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Yeah i agree waste of time. Reverb and our our website reviews speak for themselves. Real customers with real money.


Well it doesn't seem that way if it's fragile enough for some guy on some forum to threaten you with "shady"


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

StevenC said:


> My guy, it's 2019. No one's seen a banner ad in years.
> 
> Narad's old but I think he's good at computers.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

StevenC said:


> Well it doesn't seem that way if it's fragile enough for some guy on some forum to threaten you with "shady"


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

StevenC said:


> Well it doesn't seem that way if it's fragile enough for some guy on some forum to threaten you with "shady"


----------



## Xaios (Mar 4, 2019)

Man, this thread. 

Someone contact DeVries. I think we found the perfect dealer for him.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> You instigated this by making comments about me and I do no even know you.
> 
> Shady by defending myself?



Firstly, you don't have to know somebody to make comments about you. People are sharing opinions.

However, it's safe to say that any negative opinions about you have NOT been helped by your comments in this thread. This thread displaying your behaviour will be seen by thousands of people, appear on Google when people search for Red Dragon Guitars. Oops.

You sound like a child throwing a tantrum. The baseless legal threats. The insults and name-calling. The terrible grammar in your posts. The constant lies (were/weren't a dealer, it was a rogue employee, accidentally hit "call" etc). 

Before you got all upset, @narad had one throwaway comment in an unrelated thread. Now you've for 5 pages of your bullying, lying and illiteracy as evidence forever.



jpugh said:


> Are you the dealer police? Jason find something else to bitch about. This is a waste of time.



This is what a child does when caught in a lie



jpugh said:


> All I'm trying to is find out why Jason has a hard on for me? I dont eveb know the guy.



Well, stalking somebody on social media and calling them is a pretty good way to attract attention



jpugh said:


> its
> Its 2019 dont be an assclown talking shit without expecting to be dealt with.



Lol, how are you going to "deal with" anything?


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 4, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> I mean, it's not exactly relevant to whether he makes a nice guitar, is it?
> 
> (The shabby craftsmanship, failing to fulfil orders, and generally running a terrible business is relevant though)
> 
> ...



Hm yes comparing one bigoted-ass dude to *checks notes* the inherently immoral nature of capitalism is definitely a galaxy-brain take


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 4, 2019)

Sure, the guy who built my house murdered a bunch of children, but if I had gone with some OTHER builder, they'd still be paying taxes that go towards making cluster bombs


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey @jephjacques there's only room for one terrible quoter/double poster in here. Get in line!


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> Firstly, you don't have to know somebody to make comments about you. People are sharing opinions.
> 
> However, it's safe to say that any negative opinions about you have NOT been helped by your comments in this thread. This thread displaying your behaviour will be seen by thousands of people, appear on Google when people search for Red Dragon Guitars. Oops.
> 
> ...


Flappy doodle you are correct. I should have never replied. My bad. Jason provoked me and I fell for it. Sorry for the mispells too.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 4, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> inherently immoral nature of capitalism is definitely a galaxy-brain take





jephjacques said:


> Sure, the guy who built my house murdered a bunch of children, but if I had gone with some OTHER builder, they'd still be paying taxes that go towards making cluster bombs



Oh dear, I didn't realise you're one of *those* people. 

Please just ignore me, thanks.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorry I owned you so hard bro


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hey @jephjacques there's only room for one terrible quoter/double poster in here. Get in line!



double posts are an extremely legit linguistic tool IMO but you're the mod so it's your call! If you ask me my posts are Extremely Good


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Flappy doodle you are correct. I should have never replied. My bad. Jason provoked me and I fell for it. Sorry for the mispells too.



Dude, this isn't a trolling. I'm not making shit up to provoke you. Honestly I'd prefer not to take this in such a childish direction but you've been doing dishonest things and you're not owning up to it even when all the evidence is laid out in front of you. I'm not even bringing up the things that other people tell me about you.

And wasn't checking FB lately but did catch that new gem of yours, 

_"Giving you til the end of day to remove your comments about my company before i take legal action." _ 

C'mon man. I tried this extortion tactic on AnytimeFitness when they charged me for an extra month and even they didn't balk. Only way out is to be up front and come clean about your Reverb ads claiming you were an authorized Aristides dealer when you were not. Not yell at me for pointing it out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> double posts are an extremely legit linguistic tool IMO but you're the mod so it's your call! If you ask me my posts are Extremely Good



Wait, have you not been reading this shit show? Go back and read from page 5. Worth it.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 4, 2019)

holy shit, this is wild


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Xaios said:


> Man, this thread.
> 
> Someone contact DeVries. I think we found the perfect dealer for him.
> 
> ...





narad said:


> Dude, this isn't a trolling. I'm not making shit up to provoke you. Honestly I'd prefer not to take this in such a childish direction but you've been doing dishonest things and you're not owning up to it even when all the evidence is laid out in front of you. I'm not even bringing up the things that other people tell me about you.
> 
> And wasn't checking FB lately but did catch that new gem of yours,
> 
> ...


I agree. Time to move on. You obviously do not like me for some reason and made it personal. I apologize for any comments and now have to get busy packing up three custom shop guitars to ship to happy clients. Best of luck to you. I should have never engaged you.


----------



## Casper777 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey it's free shitposting day on this forum or WHAT?! 

LOL


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 4, 2019)

shitposts 69% off


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> Are you the dealer police? Jason find something else to bitch about. This is a waste of time.


He's omniscient. Do not land on Europa.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 4, 2019)

Presenting "Do As I Say, Not As I Do: A Retrospective."


jpugh said:


> I agree. I should let go.





jpugh said:


> This is settled. I have guitara to sell and get shipped to many happy clients all over the world including Tokyo too





jpugh said:


> I have to get back to selling guitars. Enjoy you day.





jpugh said:


> This is a waste of time.





jpugh said:


> Im done man. Waste of energy.





jpugh said:


> I should have never replied. My bad.





jpugh said:


> I agree. Time to move on.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

Now that we are clear on the Aristides dealership and my obvious sadist / evil / hate spewing self, I'd like to carry on discussing Vik's contributions to western decay and construction funded cluster bombs, as well as Red Dragon Guitars' measures to prevent the spread of Russian influence in the US and homemade explosive devices.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 4, 2019)

You're too handsome to be evil, Fred, you're not fooling anybody


----------



## Xaios (Mar 4, 2019)

Ooooh, don't I feel special!


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> I agree. Time to move on. You obviously do not like me for some reason and made it personal. I apologize for any comments and now have to get busy packing up three custom shop guitars to ship to happy clients. Best of luck to you. I should have never engaged you.


Saying "this business is shady" is the opposite of a personal attack.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> You're too handsome to be evil, Fred, you're not fooling anybody


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Fred the Shred said:


> Now that we are clear on the Aristides dealership and my obvious sadist / evil / hate spewing self, I'd like to carry on discussing Vik's contributions to western decay and construction funded cluster bombs, as well as Red Dragon Guitars' measures to prevent the spread of Russian influence in the US and homemade explosive devices.


All this over


StevenC said:


> Saying "this business is shady" is the opposite of a personal attack.


Im done man. Leave it alone.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

Fred the Shred said:


>


I'm done man. Leave it be.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

You don't get to interfere with my bromance with jeph, sorry.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 4, 2019)

This is now the "Fred is very handsome" thread


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2019)

Without any pretensions of modesty, I highly encourage it!


----------



## xzacx (Mar 4, 2019)

jpugh said:


> For what it's worth I wouldn't sell you a pick. You dont even know me and all i have done is defend myself against a hater.



All good man, I was actually looking to buy a pick from an authorized Aristides dealer, so my money would have been no good to you anyway.


----------



## jpugh (Mar 4, 2019)

xzacx said:


> All good man, I was actually looking to buy a pick from an authorized Aristides dealer, so my money would have been no good to you anyway.


Awesome man. Good luck with that!


----------



## crg123 (Mar 4, 2019)

The OP is going to be so confused when he comes back.

He'll see the thread is like 10 pages and will be excited to see the wonderful discourse that's occurred in his absence lmao...


----------

